# How can someone quite possibly get tired of motettens or thee art of motets?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I need my regular dose of Motets it keep me edgy on wisdom, it permit me to see thing in perspective trought introspection whit more caution to face grim reality of modern days wright.

But i am trully someone that try to see and empty glasse of water has half full instead of half empty, positivism, sometime a hard task thus said like Hercules shore , yah know, but it's daily bread for survival.

So when i would discover Melchior Vulpius and other motetists of fame, it suddenly grown on me, like i had a set of wings in my back , if you follow me :angel:

So this is my main interrest in vocal music this and missa, i like lamentations and magnficat to a lesser degree , but still... fine music, what can i says more, wwell if you have ideal cd of motets for me of obscur composer or relatively know be my guess recommended me something that would blown me nuke me to smitterin hehehe, impressed me folks on TC (i.e per se get this deprofundis and this and this.

What are the best kept secrets for motets cds i may not know?

cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

_The Call of the Phoenix_ ~ Rare 15th-century English Church music
:: Orlando Consort [HM '01]
https://play.spotify.com/album/3BmGG1Fzx4yIjCzzJT9uzb

Most of the Orlando Consort's albums correspond to their live concert programs, so they tend to be thoughtful, varied, well-rounded listening experiences by design. _The Call of the Phoenix_ is a particularly successful example of this approach, I think: only a couple of the included works are favorites of mine-Dunstaple's _Salva scema sanctitatis_ and Plummer's _Anna mater matris Christi_-but the program as a whole flows beautifully and coalesces artfully into something greater than the sum of its parts. I'm not sure that the existence of the album is much of a secret, but if you haven't heard it, then it's secret enough.


----------

